# Large constrictors, a LOT to handle



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

info will be back soon have to fix some stuff that is spelt wrong and what not
View attachment 65301

View attachment 65305

View attachment 65307

View attachment 65311


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

its people like you that get people killed. haha giving info. and how to take care of retcis and anacondas. great, now some kid is gointo get one now and be eatin.









J-Rod


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

smokinbubbles said:


> its people like you that get people killed. haha giving info. and how to take care of retcis and anacondas. great, now some kid is gointo get one now and be eatin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 people already have retics and have no idea how big they get because u go on line and u can them from 50-100 dollars for a baby cheaper then a ball and they buy them thinking that they are going to stay small wrong i work at a pet store and some 13 year old kid came in saying his snake was not eating so i asked what type of snake is it he told me a retic so i was like is it your dads he was like no it is mine because where he got it from told him that it was only going to get 5 feet i was like 5 feet yea in 6 months to a year the snake can grow up to 20 and close to 300 pounds. all the snakes on this page are one that have petstore sell for a cheap price that anyone can buy.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Agreed. This is more about getting information before purchase.

It is important to note that these large constrictors should be kept by only a very FEW people that are willing to accomodate all of their needs and the potential risks. Also, check your local laws, many constrictors such as these are illegal in some states.

Great info!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Very good info, especially for unknowing people who think a young python or boa looks so CUTE and don't think they will get that big









I think that someone should pin this







so every one can read this and will not buy a potential big snake by impuls.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

oh yeah i guess you could tell that my response was sarcasim (sp). yes this is very good info. hahaha that kid really thought it would only get 5 feet? the thing that tops it off with retics is their aggressive nature and their teeth and thoies don't go weel with gettin over 20 feet long.

J-Rod


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

jan said:


> Very good info, especially for unknowing people who think a young python or boa looks so CUTE and don't think they will get that big
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's in the works....

And sarcasm isn't always easy to do on the net!


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

that snake is huge, i think my neighbors would try to call the cops or something. i know i would sh*t my pants if i saw one next door.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

Avatar~God said:


> that snake is huge, i think my neighbors would try to call the cops or something. i know i would sh*t my pants if i saw one next door.
> [snapback]1069845[/snapback]​


shes beautiful























hehe ill stick my ball python though... 42" is enough for me!!!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I know of someone who had a retic and customized one of the rooms in his house for the snake... Yes. The snake literally had its own room.

We have this nice lil' red tailed boa at my work right now. And you're right. It IS cute. But I also know how large the snake is going to get and don't want anything to do with something that size. Not the feedings and definitely not the cleanings, lol.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Yeah I'll stick to a ball python too.

Dont want a snake that could kick my ass


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I have a redtail, cant wait to see what type of info you are going to put up


----------

